
The Life and Death of Amazon Is the Life and Death of Seattle - aaronbrethorst
http://www.thestranger.com/blogs/slog/2015/09/03/22807820/the-life-and-death-of-amazon-is-the-life-and-death-of-seattle
======
Hydraulix989
It's almost like there isn't another giant tech company called Microsoft there
or anything like that.

~~~
drewrv
Not to mention a number of "smaller" tech companies like Zillow, Expedia, and
Tableau that would love to hire all the ex-Amazon employees, should Amazon
ever have mass layoffs.

My concern is a downturn in the whole tech industry. We have Starbucks,
Costco, and Nordstrom so we might be better off than Silicon Valley, but
that's not saying much.

~~~
skelsey
Not to mention every large tech company has a presence here.

~~~
VOYD
not to mention Seattle survived for the two decades it took Amazon to get into
the black.

